# wpa_supplicant, iwl3945 problem connect to hidden ssid

## mijenix

Hi

I've a Cisco AP with a hidden SSID and WPA-PSK TKIP and it worked with my IBM T60 iwl3945 until now.

I can connect to the AP when I let the AP broadcast the SSID.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel
> ...

 

I use wpa_supplicant-0.6.4 and gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5

starting wpa_supplicant:

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant -B -ieth1 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

 

debug output from wpa_supplicant gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No suitable AP found.
> 
> 

 

lspci output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
> ...

 

Anyone discovered the same problem?

p.s. don't argue about nonsense to hide the ssid. I know there is no security improvement.Last edited by mijenix on Mon Jun 01, 2009 1:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mikegpitt

Try adding this option to your wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ap_scan=1
```

I use a hidden ssid and also have a 3945 card.

----------

## mijenix

tried before, don't worked.

----------

## overkll

What's your /etc/conf.d/net look like?

Did you try commenting out "fast_reauth"?

----------

## agent_jdh

What kernel version are you running?  2.6.28 can't connect to hidden AP.  Fixed in 2.6.29 afaik.  There was a regression report about this on bugzilla.

EDIT - Just re-read the OP, see you're on 2.6.28.  There's no known fix for this other than to upgrade to 2.6.29.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267368

I filed the original bug report about the rt61pci issue.

It's not a security hole to have your AP broadcasting it's ssid btw (or so I was informed).

----------

## mijenix

ok, I'll wait for 2.6.29 to go stable.

thanks for your replays.

----------

## overkll

You could always unmask 2.6.29.  IMHO, this is a must if you are using wireless with linux.

----------

## d2_racing

What happen when you run this :

```

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## mijenix

 *overkll wrote:*   

> You could always unmask 2.6.29.  IMHO, this is a must if you are using wireless with linux.

 

yes I know, but I'll wait for 2.6.29 going stable.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  What happen when you run this : 
> 
> ```
> # iwlist scan
> ```
> ...

 

I'll see WLAN's. But that's not the problem. It worked with 2.6.27 kernel and I don't changed anything.

thanks for your support.

----------

## overkll

You still haven't posted your /etc/conf.d/net config

----------

## d2_racing

Kernel 2.6.29 will hit the stable branch on may 23 I think.

----------

## mijenix

 *overkll wrote:*   

> You still haven't posted your /etc/conf.d/net config

 

yes, sorry. I start the eth1 manually. I don't set the parameters in any runlvl.

----------

## mikegpitt

I'm also running the 2.6.28 kernel (2.6.28-tuxonice-r2) and have no problems connecting to my hidden access point.  I'm not using any encryption on the network (only mac address authentication).  I'm not sure if that matters or not.

This is my card:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Perhaps there is a difference in different versions of the hardware, although from your lspci our chipsets seem to be the same.

EDIT:

I noticed that in my wpa_supplicant.conf I included the bssid option.  This is the mac address of my access point.  You might want to add that line and see what happens:

```
  ssid="myaccesspoint"

  bssid=XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

  scan_ssid=1

  key_mgmt=NONE

  priority=3

}
```

----------

## mijenix

I'm going to try that with the bssid

----------

## mijenix

bssid option = no luck, 2.6.29 = same Problem

Any ideas?

----------

## saint.abroad

I have the same problem.

WPA network with hidden SSID

Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4

Works if I manually bring wlan0 up as follows:

```
#modprobe iwl3945

#iwconfig wlan0 essid "hiddenSSID"

#iwlist wlan0 scan

#wpa_supplicant -d -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext
```

Sounds like a possible regression: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1499

----------

